# Hilfe!!



## cococeen (13. Mai 2009)

hallo kann mir jemand helfen mit dieser Aufgabe?

Erstellen Sie eine Klasse Vector3D die einen dreidimensionalen Vektor repräsentiert.
 Für die Typen der Felder verwenden Sie double, dessen Werte Gleitkommazahlen sind.
 Erstellen Sie zwei Konstruktoren:
1. public Vector3D() setzt alle Komponenten auf 0.0.
2. public Vector3D(double x, double y, double z) kopiert dieWerte der formalen Parameter
in die entsprechenden Komponenten
 Kapseln Sie die Felder und implementieren Sie Getter für jede Komponente.
 Implementieren Sie eine Methode
public void scale(double factor) { ... }
die den Vektor skaliert, d.h. alle Komponenten mit factor multipliziert.
 Implementieren Sie eine Methode
public double dot(Vector v) { ... }
die das Skalarprodukt
x  xv + y  yv + z  zv
des Vektors mit dem Vektor v berechnet und zurückgibt.
 Implementieren Sie eine Methode
public String toString() { ... }
die aus dem Vektor eine Zeichenkette erzeugt. Diese soll den Vektor wie folgt darstellen:
[ x-Koordinate, y-Koordinate, z-Koordinate ]
Hinweis: toString() gibt nur einen String zurück, gibt aber selbst keinen Text aus.
 Erstellen Sie eine Klasse VectorTest mit der Methode
public static void main(String[] args) { ... }
Implementieren Sie den Rumpf der Methode wie folgt:
– Legen Sie zwei Objekte der Klasse Vektor an.
– Geben Sie die beiden Vektoren auf dem Bildschirm aus.
– Berechnen Sie das Skalarprodukt der beiden Vektoren und speichern Sie es in einer lokalen Variable.
– Geben Sie diese auf dem Bildschirm aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (13. Mai 2009)

1. wir machen keine hausaufgaben
2. wie weit bist du denn?
3. was ist dein problem?
4. wenn du nichtmal angefangen hast dann mach das mal und wenn du dabei probleme hast melde dich hier nochmal


----------



## cococeen (13. Mai 2009)

raiL hat gesagt.:


> 1. wir machen keine hausaufgaben
> 2. wie weit bist du denn?
> 3. was ist dein problem?
> 4. wenn du nichtmal angefangen hast dann mach das mal und wenn du dabei probleme hast melde dich hier nochmal



ja ich habe versucht das selbe zu machen aber ich verstehe nicht wie ich das machen kann.
ich kann zwar schon eine Klasse erstellen und dabei auch die Attributen ,die Objeken und methoden zu deklarieren aber diese Aufgabe weisst ich gar nicht wie ich eine 3 dimension erstellen kann


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (13. Mai 2009)

```
public class Vector3D {

float x;
float y;
float z;

}
```

ist das so schwer?


----------



## cococeen (13. Mai 2009)

raiL hat gesagt.:


> ```
> public class Vector3D {
> 
> float x;
> ...



vielleicht für dich nicht aber ich verstehe überhaupt nicht wie die Java funktionniert


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe du schaust dir mal an wie es geht und versuchst auch es zu verstehen:


Nächstes mal gibts keine lösung mehr

[highlight="java"]
public class Vector3D {

    private float x;
    private float y;
    private float z;

    public Vector3D( float x, float y, float z ) {
        this.x = x;
        this.y = y;
        this.z = z;
    }

    public Vector3D() {
        this(0.0f, 0.0f, 0.0f);
    }

    public void scale( float f ) {
        x *= f;
        y *= f;
        z *= f;
    }

    public float dot( Vector3D v ) {
        return x * v.x + y * v.y + z * v.z;
    }

    @Override
    public String toString() {
        return "[ " + x + ", " + y + ", " + z + " ]";
    }

    public float getX() {
        return x;
    }

    public void setX( float x ) {
        this.x = x;
    }

    public float getY() {
        return y;
    }

    public void setY( float y ) {
        this.y = y;
    }

    public float getZ() {
        return z;
    }

    public void setZ( float z ) {
        this.z = z;
    }

}



public class VectorTest {

    public static void main( String[] args ) {
        Vector3D v1 = new Vector3D(1.0f, 2.0f, 3.0f);
        Vector3D v2 = new Vector3D(3.0f, 2.0f, 1.0f);
        System.out.println(v1);
        System.out.println(v2);
        float scalar = v1.dot(v2);
        System.out.println("Skalarprodukt: " + scalar);
    }

}
[/highlight]



```
[ 1.0, 2.0, 3.0 ]
[ 3.0, 2.0, 1.0 ]
Skalarprodukt: 10.0
```


----------



## Schandro (13. Mai 2009)

> vielleicht für dich nicht aber ich verstehe überhaupt nicht wie die Java funktionniert


Dann les ein Javabuch, ansonsten wirst du es nie können. In der Schule seit ihr ja anscheinend nicht mehr bei den kompletten Anfängen. Falls du vorhast es lässig anzugehen und deine Hausaufgaben aus irgendwelchen Foren zu beziehen^^: Vergiss es, dass wird nicht funktionieren.

Es gibt gute kostenlose EBooks, z.b. "Das Java Handbuch" oder "Java ist auch eine Insel", einfach mal danach googeln.


----------



## cococeen (13. Mai 2009)

Schandro hat gesagt.:


> Dann les ein Javabuch, ansonsten wirst du es nie können. In der Schule seit ihr ja anscheinend nicht mehr bei den kompletten Anfängen. Falls du vorhast es lässig anzugehen und deine Hausaufgaben aus irgendwelchen Foren zu beziehen^^: Vergiss es, dass wird nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Es gibt gute kostenlose EBooks, z.b. "Das Java Handbuch" oder "Java ist auch eine Insel", einfach mal danach googeln.



ich habe java ist ein Insel heruntergeladet,und ich habe auch ein französisches Buch heruntergeladet ich verstehe zwar das prinzip aber um das zu pratizieren ist schwer das ist mein Problem eigentlich.denk bitte nicht das ich hier komme um eine leichte Lösung zu finden sowieso ich werde die Klausur schreiben nicht du oder jemand anders.ich habe die Lösung jetzt gesucht da,ich gedacht habe es wird mir mehr helfen zum verstehen


----------



## cococeen (13. Mai 2009)

raiL hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe du schaust dir mal an wie es geht und versuchst auch es zu verstehen:
> 
> 
> Nächstes mal gibts keine lösung mehr
> ...



Danke Rail ich lese das und versuche zu verstehen danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Mai 2009)

Sorry, aber unter diesen Umständen muss ich das verschieben.
Für deinen nächsten Thread dann aber bitte einen ordentlichen Titel einsetzen!


----------



## ARadauer (14. Mai 2009)

> denk bitte nicht das ich hier komme um eine leichte Lösung zu finden


darum postest du auch nur eine aufgabenstellung :-(



> ich werde die Klausur schreiben nicht du oder jemand anders.


wenn du solche beispiel nicht selber löst und bei der klausur nicht abschreiben kannst, fliegst du



> ich habe die Lösung jetzt gesucht da,ich gedacht habe es wird mir mehr helfen zum verstehen


mhn nein, das ist ein fehler den anfänger oft machen... 
1. eine fremde Lösung zu verstehen, ist schwerer als sie selber finden.
2. wenn man eine Lösung geschenkt bekommt, kann mans nächstes mal wieder nicht....

also selber machen oder exmatrikulieren ;-)


----------

